# Best saddles for high withered Thoroughbreds?



## VoyPor (29 September 2008)

Hi all - just after some recommendations on what saddles you guys have for your horses with high withers, such as Thoroughbreds.

Thank you.


----------



## pnap (29 September 2008)

Jeffries hi-wither falcon event saddle fits my high withered thoroughbred fine.


----------



## jules89 (29 September 2008)

I had a few very very high withered horses and for dressage, my monoflap Jaguar fits them perfectly (also as well as my perfect conformationned WB lol) and it allowed them to use all their topline muscles unrestrictingly! Expensive, but worthi t.


----------



## quirky (29 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Jeffries hi-wither falcon event saddle fits my high withered thoroughbred fine. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have one of those that fitted my now deceased high withered TBxW. My saddler did say that a Ray Symonds saddle was particularly good for TB's.


----------



## Nickijem (29 September 2008)

I have a black country GP for my high withered trakehner.  It was the only saddle I could find to fit. They are specially made for high-withered horses.


----------



## alicep (29 September 2008)

GFS do a thoroughbred saddle. i had a thorowgood one then brought one of these.


----------



## Baggybreeches (29 September 2008)

Firstly I love the username!
I have a Prestige Golden Star and it fits my high withered TB perfectly always has done since the saddler told me to try it even though I couldn't afford it (It was £400 over my £250 temporary saddle budget!) He does fill out at various times but it never restricts and is well back off his shoulder.


----------



## Gorgeous George (30 September 2008)

George is 3/4 TB and is quite high withered, he has a fairly bog standard jeffries GP (don't know model as it was 2nd hand) and his dressage saddle is a barnsby APS - tree is adjustable which was useful to perfect the fit.


----------



## Sparklet (30 September 2008)

I have an ideal dressage saddle in a medium fit but it has been modified with a dropped template


----------



## Coffee_Bean (30 September 2008)

I have a keiffer with a cut back head which fits well with a wither pad.


----------



## amiacat (30 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Jeffries hi-wither falcon event saddle fits my high withered thoroughbred fine. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have one of those that fitted my now deceased high withered TBxW. My saddler did say that a Ray Symonds saddle was particularly good for TB's. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have a Symonds GP saddle for my TB and it fits really well, and very comfortable for me. Mine has detachable knee rolls too but they don't all so it's down to personal preference I guess. Mine was brand new and I have heard that there aren't many second-hand ones around...but don't know how true this is.


----------

